# I am newly diagnosed



## mcespey (Jul 10, 2002)

Help me please. I just recently was diagnosed with IBS and feel like I can't live a normal life. I never feel like I can leave my house with out trying to go to bathroom. Almost anything I eat hurts me. Thinking about it makes it worse.I feel that I always need to be close to a bathroom just in case. Going places in the car that are far really worries me. I need some suggestions to what helps to make it a little better.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i felt the same way at first. got put on a pretty good drug and now i go out to events often. even gonna attempt a all day MUsic festival.


----------



## Blake (Oct 1, 2001)

> quote:Help me please. I just recently was diagnosed with IBS and feel like I can't live a normal life. I never feel like I can leave my house with out trying to go to bathroom. Almost anything I eat hurts me. Thinking about it makes it worse.I feel that I always need to be close to a bathroom just in case. Going places in the car that are far really worries me. I need some suggestions to what helps to make it a little better.


Sorry to hear that. I certainly know where you're coming from. Try not to worry too much.. it takes a while to 'adjust' and begin working through and around the IBS. About food hurting you.. Is it specific foods? (ie dairy, red meat, spicy food, fried food, etc.) or is it just food in general? You might try keeping a food diary of everything you eat over the course of a week - it usually helps pinpoint food triggers. The "Bathroom Proximity Anxiety" (Hey I just came up with the term







) will most likely decrease. Usually when I go out I'll either try and go before hand or just avoid any foods that will upset my stomach while out. It's always helpful though to know WHERE the bathrooms are just in case. Have you thought about seeing a psychiatrist/pscyhologist to try and learn some relaxation techniques? It really helped me out. Just a suggestion.


----------

